# Key west 239fs



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Like the layout and look of this boat. Can anyone speak first hand of the dryness of the ride, quality of the ride, and fit and finish?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Can’t speak first hand but have read a few reports of unhappiness out of these vessels. More to do with build quality and things coming apart. Do a search on the hull truth.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Can’t speak first hand but have read a few reports of unhappiness out of these vessels. More to do with build quality and things coming apart. Do a search on the hull truth.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Everything I found in THT was pretty much positive. Feel ok about quality. Was wondering more about ride offshore in the gulf and in a choppy bay.


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the 216 bay boat from Key West and love it. There is one customer at my Marina that has the 239FS and he had not had any issues with it. He runs from 15 miles out to 30 miles. Obviously that size boat doesn't matter what brand you have if it is 3-5 you are not wanting to be out regardless.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

BCNGATOR2 said:


> Obviously that size boat doesn't matter what brand you have if it is 3-5 you are not wanting to be out regardless.


Huh?


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just saying they ride fine in 2’ seas but in a 23’ boat I am not wanting to be out in 3-5 seas no matter what brand boat it is.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Can’t speak first hand but have read a few reports of unhappiness out of these vessels. More to do with build quality and things coming apart. Do a search on the hull truth.


I have never had ANY issue out of my Key West. 

I’ve ran it hard, but always cleaned it after every use. Kept covered. All maintenance done on or before time. 

Only failure in 10 years was transom light and my live well put literally just went out last week.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

60hertz said:


> I have never had ANY issue out of my Key West.
> 
> I’ve ran it hard, but always cleaned it after every use. Kept covered. All maintenance done on or before time.
> 
> Only failure in 10 years was transom light and my live well put literally just went out last week.


I wasn’t referring to a ten plus year old key west. I assumed the OP was referring to the latest models of Key West line up. All I alluded to was what I had found in my own research while shopping new boats two years ago.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out the key west boats forum....


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

That's all. Yeah I know in any boat that size you won't get a great ride in siezeable seas. I've owned bigger and smaller boats. Some boats are known to be wetter or bumpier rides than others though.

I'm specifically looking at the '15-'16 models.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just sold my 2016 - 203FS and wouldn't hesitate one second to buy a 239FS. We absolutely loved ours but job relocation dictated we cut it lose. Funny, but before relocating, my wife and I were crawling all over the 239 and had several hard discussions about it.

The Sea Hunt is nice, but you get so much more in the KW for the same money. Plus you're not sacrificing quality.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I own a 2016 219FS and I am pretty satisfied. There are things I would change that most wouldn’t think about on a sea trial (I didn’t).

It has the perfect combo of fishing and family comforts.

It has done well in the gulf. I’ve fished in solid 2-3’s in it. Was it comfortable, no. Was it safe and caught fish, yes. As having a fair amount of gulf time in a 94’ 21’ Cape Horn and a 97’ 17.5’ Aquasport, I would say that it is significantly smoother and less wet than both boats. Partly due to the decent carolina flair on these Key West models as well as the use of trim tabs.

It has the Yamaha 150. I can baby it and get close to 4 mpg. Realistically I am running about 30 mph and get 3.2 mpg.

The Key West Boats forum is an excellent resource and part of the reason I bought the boat. The plant manager has replied to emails twice on separate questions. http://keywestboatsforum.com

I know bamachem specifically has the 239FS. Might try a PM if he doesn’t see this.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks lot for the info!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Can’t speak first hand but have read a few reports of unhappiness out of these vessels. More to do with build quality and things coming apart. Do a search on the hull truth.





bukshot01 said:


> I know bamachem specifically has the 239FS. Might try a PM if he doesn’t see this.


I have no idea what O-SEA-D is referring to because I have a hard time finding anything negative of real substance on these boats.



gator75 said:


> Like the layout and look of this boat. Can anyone speak first hand of the dryness of the ride, quality of the ride, and fit and finish?


I love mine. Owned it for 2 years, and have put 100-hrs per summer on it. I've upgraded the stereo and a few small things, but overall I'm very pleased. I'd love to have one of the new 263's, but at a $50k premium to gain 21" of length is a hard dose of 2-ft-itis I'm not willing to take right now. 239 has a 9" transom extension where the 263 doesn't, so the real increase in hull length instead of 30" is really 9" less.

Ride is good, cuts the chop pretty good. I have been up to 20+ off of Orange Beach and felt perfectly safe. Hull is foam filled, so it not only is very solid, but it has positive upright flotation so no worries about a full capsize when offshore. Boat should turn upright, and you can at least get back up on it. Deck is self bailing - as most all modern CCs are. Seating is comfortable. Deck is spacious, especially behind the Leaning Post Livewell. It's like a dance floor back there. Boat is pretty heavy - 2700-lbs for the dry hull before accessories and rigging. With a F300 and 19" pitch Yamaha prop I top out at 51MPH. 

Mine is on a trailer for the winter in Fairhope. I need to get it out on the water one day soon if you want to go for a ride mid-day when it's warm enough to run it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Had a 225 WA for a while and was not a fan. Maybe I was used to a heavier boat but it didn't take chop well at all. In smooth seas it was nice being able to run 50mph but even a little chop and the ride was horrible.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info bamachem. I'm going to go check them out at the dealership in daphne. I may take you up on the offer of a ride along. What kind of power are you running? Many on the new used market seem to have the Yamaha 250, but most in stock in daphne appear to have 300 Yamaha or Suzuki. Obviously would prefer more power but would think 250 pushes the boat just fine.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

gator75 said:


> Thanks for the info bamachem. I'm going to go check them out at the dealership in daphne. I may take you up on the offer of a ride along. What kind of power are you running? Many on the new used market seem to have the Yamaha 250, but most in stock in daphne appear to have 300 Yamaha or Suzuki. Obviously would prefer more power but would think 250 pushes the boat just fine.



From what I've read, if you go with the 250, get the SHO and you'll have similar performance to the F300. Downside is that it's mechanical linkage. I prefer the F300 controls over mechanical though. 

I originally didn't want a windlass, but this boat already had one. Now that I've had one, I love it and wouldn't want to be without it to be honest. If you're considering it, it's a nice add-on. I have the front table insert, powder coated T-top, livewell leaning post, and just about every option offered on a 2016 hull. 

Sent you a PM with contact info. Mine has been sitting under cover on the trailer since October and I need to run it a little anyway if you want to tag along.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a BIG boat. That's a full-size K5 for comparison...


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Really like Suzuki 300. Would probably go with that or the 250 SHO just based on limited investigation.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Key West makes a fine boat for sure!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got an 05 23' with a 200 Yamaha that push's it 47 mph loaded. I've ridden in cats that are much smoother and gotten wet many times heading north across the bay but after almost 13 years of ownership, it has served me well; its a lot of boat for the money and the new ones are much better equipped. Starting to get a few leaks in the steering and trim but nothing major. Still happy with our purchase.


----------

